# DCC "ready" locomotive questions



## LocoChris (Jun 26, 2021)

Been doing the train thing for a few months now, so far my locomotives are Walthers that all came with ESU decoders installed. I was going to get some Athearn locomotives with Tsunami2 decoders, but then I thought maybe I should get the DCC "ready" versions and put ESU LokSound 5 decoders in them instead, because then they would work better with my other locomotives that have ESU (plus I heard they sound better). I have three main questions:

Question #1: Do the newer DCC "ready" locomotives already have speakers/lights installed so I can just drop in a basic decoder? The reason I ask is because ESU has a bunch of different LokSound 5 decoders available, some with just the decoder card, some with speakers too, some with wiring, etc.

Question #2: Is the visual/build quality of the recent DCC "ready" locomotives the same as the DCC equipped locomotives (minus the decoder of course)?

Question #3: Does ESU generally provide LokSound 5 project or sound files for locomotives that don't come with ESU decoders (such as Athearn, BLI, MTH)?


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

You have asked a good question. The answer is....you gotta inquire. DCC-ready means whatever the person offering the item sez it means. That varies across the hobby. Generally, no, no speaker. Some want DCC, but not DCC with sound, so they'll be unhappy paying for the speaker.

There may be a socket already, but is it 8 pin, 10 pin, 12 pin, or whatever? This determines whether you must remove what is included and install something compatible with the particular decoder you have in mind.

Tsunami sound is very good. It may not be to your ear's liking, but you should probably go to some lengths to find out. I feel that they are among the best in the business, but some may say that the sound files for a particular prime mover are not very close, whereas another brand of decoder has very good sounds. For example, have you heard of the TCS Wow decoders? They came out about five years ago, maybe more, but they are very popular. ESU LokSound are very good decoders, but they have their own function mapping (at least the earlier version I have is quirky that way).

A version, or issue, of a locomotive announced will offer versions of accessories and details, but it would be labeled as a different version. For example, Atlas has Master Silver and Master Gold. The two have the same sound/decoder installation as far as I know, but the level of details might be less on the Silver. Walthers has Trainline and Mainline versions with fewer details, but their Proto series has the best detail and will come with sound. As a general rule, the more you're willing to pay for an announced issue of Locomotive A, the more likely it is that you'll get the higher detailing. And, of course, you'll have your choice of sound or straight DC.

All decoder suppliers try to supply the sound files that people want, certainly the ones that will encourage purchase. The LokPilot device is what you can use to load the LokSound decoders, and you get the files from their library. Litchfield Station and Tony's Train Exchange will load the files you ask for at the time of purchase and ship you the loaded decoder.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

LokPilot is the ESU basic decoder without sound.

The LokProgrammer is what you will use to load sound files to the decoder that are available on the ESU website. There are hundreds available free. The LokProgrammer is, unfortunately not.

A DCC Ready locomotive will have a circuit board with decoder header with pins to mate with the correct decoder, or a socket to accept the decoder header pins.

DCC Ready locomotive do not (usually) include speakers. I've never seen one.

ESU decoders are widely used in Europe and are standard decoders with many brands along with Zimo, Uhlenbrock, Viessman, and Märklin.


----------



## LocoChris (Jun 26, 2021)

Thanks for the tips. I do have a LokProgrammer already, so I am set there. I think I'll try to reach out to Athearn and see if I can get some definitive answers about their specific models that I am interested in.

I don't think that my two Walthers mainline locomotives have speakers on the decoder, I didn't notice any at least.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

So, first, let me caveat this answer by saying that I'm one of those who does not like or want sounds in my trains. Because of this, I normally buy DCC-Ready models and install my own decoders.

For your questions:
#1-- I have never seen a DCC-ready loco that has a pre-installed speaker, although some have an enclosure for them. Lights are always present, and ready to work in either mode (you generally have more control with a decoder installed).

#2 -- DCC-Ready models are the same locos visually and operationally. Some manufacturer's versions are already modified or designed to hold a speaker, others are not.

#3 -- not being a sound guy, I can't say which is better, decoder wise. But I do know that sound quality is largely determined by the speaker and how it's installed. Plus everyone's ear is different. My advice would be not to pre-emptively replace decoders, but to test them and see what the sound is like first. Customizatiin is provided by the decoder manufacturer, not ths locomotive manufactuerer, although the manufacturer of the loco will usually pre-load the correct sounds for the locomotive.


----------

